# Need Help Hemianthus ''Cuba''



## makram (Sep 28, 2012)

I have problem with Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''; I planted it before 6 week and it is growing slow

Tank size: 80*40*32= 102 L

Light: 100w T5 - 8 to 10 hours/day

Substrate: AQUAEL (Aqua Floran) SiO2 55% AI2O3 35% Fe2O3 3% MgO 0.5%

Liquid fertilizer: actiplant Potassium, Phosphorus, Nitrogen dosage 10ml after changing water and every day 5ml in total 40ml per week

Change water: 30% weekly

Co2: diy co2 and I use co2 indicator and the liquid shows green (perfect co2 level) 25 mg/l

Tempreture: 24-25










Is there any advise?? Or any thing I do wrong??
I saw tanks on the internet, the HC grow and carpeted in 4 weeks and here still in the beginning in 6 weeks!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It looks pretty good to me. It is a very slow growing plant. It has tiny leaves. It does need to get settled.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't see why you're freaking out. Seeing that the HC is still densely packed and green is a good sign. Just because it isn't growing like you thought it would doesn't mean it's not healthy. Unless it's yellowing, and slowly degrading to a translucent pulp, you're good. Give it more time, every plant grows differently in different parameter.


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

according to me you are having a good growth of HC. Co2 and fert. dosing are perfect. I took a shorcut to grow HC. I divided these bunches in to small groups and planted them. Still it took me 6 months for a perfect carpet. Comparatively your growth is much better than mine.


----------



## makram (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you all for your prompt responses and replies, and for the helpful information. yes it seems it is a matter of time. Thank you again and please do not hesitate to contact me for any questions related to aquarium and i hope i can help


----------

